# whats the 2 rubber plugs at the back rear wheel, wheel well?....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

At the rear wheels, wheel well there's those 2 plugs insert, I suppose they are rubber, and whats the purpose of those plugs/drain plugs?

Are these the rocker panel drain plugs? Even though they seem to be located at the wheel well body part?

I found out some goats have water leaking into the rear passenger foot floors, when it rains where water seeps through a little hole by those drain plugs and I was looking at mine, and I removed one of the plug seals and wanted to see what the purpose and how it works refering to the plugs? Thanks

I found this Quote from forum user GTO Kroh this what he said 

" a couple of things to keep in mind with this problem is....first the car does not have to be drove in the rain for this problem...if its even drove on wet roads the water being kicked up off the tire is what will accumulate in the hole....and that this problem does not appear until the enough dirty water goes into the rockers to plug the drains....then it builds up and spills out into the car....
as far as i know all gtos's have these holes in the rear fenderwells and water passes through no problems till the drains plug.....then alot of you know what happens..... "

So if im right supposely theres a hole on the wheel well somewhere next to those 2 plugs (Im trying to find out what are these for) that water from the tires splashes in there but it drains somewhere in the side skirt AKA rocker panel right?

But I guess some goats have flooding inside the car on the floor carpets because of that hole where water gets in also dirt gets in and eventuially clogs the drainage hole right?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

So is the is infamous hole found in the rear passanger wheel well that allows water and stuff to get intot he rocker panel of the cars body and soak up the inside floor boards? Its to see from my phone camera but the hole I saw is where you see that crack in the middle of picture. The driver side wheel well at same location doesnt have a hole its better sealed up.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So what sealant should I use to seal the hole, someone in the forums said this about RTV:

dont use RTV , use a seam sealer , or window weld 

Anyone know if regular autoparts stores sell seam sealer or something?


----------



## sk576c (May 11, 2013)

This is the only thread I've found while searching that mentions the two plugs..... I noticed a little water under my rear seats this weekend when I pulled them out to do some sub wiring. I don't usually drive the car in the rain, but had to this weekend. Anyway, I noticed two nickle to quarter size "plugs" near the bottom of the rear wheel wells (on the front lower portion of the wheel well). Both rear wheel wells have these plugs but on my driver side one of these plugs is missing and the whole is open. Anyone know where I can get a replacement to put in there?


----------

